# My hearts fine



## ChenKenLuPi (Feb 12, 2014)

Greetings suffering masses,

My first health condition was Transposition of the Great Vessels. Shortly after birth Arterial switched was succesfull (I survived) performed on me for the first time. So every time I went into the doctor I had the luxury of getting my heart checked followed by my lungs occasionally followed by a T3/4 screening for thyroid problem which may or may not exist.

More relevantly, I have been unable to obtain physical labor due to prevelant emaciation. Frequently hungry, no matter how much food. The lack of work means eating whatever comes to me mostly, which has excasterbated suffering greatly. Still, it wasn't something I put effort into until after collecting kidney stones; which are painful yes. One has passed (a word not large enough to describe the experience). Now I am on state issued food benifits, but there is little definitave information on managing IBS by diet.

The second kidney stone is currently just laying around in the bladder, probably because of it's large size. I have used Magnesium Citrate as a laxative, cyclicly expelling various microvermin.

As far as how living with it goes, I would very much stop. There are very few good days, and even they, are not what I would like.

Love life doesn't exist, or becomes paltry tragedy.

Aloe, and Coconut water, maca and raw chocolate are my go to items. Everything else is uncomfortable. Chocolate is not best for kidneys I suppose. Need some regular foods.

Starting,

LuPi


----------

